# Fussy Treacle



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

This morning at Breakfast as Treacle turned up her nose at yet another meal - we committed a huge sin!
We actually let her sit at the table with her meal in front of her - whoops!
It was so funny - she looked longingly at my sons boiled egg and would only eat hers when we put some egg on top!
Its her face - her expressions - she has me in bits!x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

here is another one!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG!!! THAT IS FREAKING ADORABLE!! hahah well as long as she has good table maners  so cute


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Cockapoos are so easy to spoil! She looks adorable!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Treacle is so pretty ... in the 1st picture she looks like a small child turning their head to refuse their food! 

Does she not like NI?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

LOVE those pics... at least she looks well behaved at the table!!
Fussy little blighters aren't they...Betty would not eat JWB but is
much better on Orijen - have you tried it already??


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

You mention it folks - we have tried it - NI - big no no - Orijen - absolutely not! The breakfast was nature diet ! Burns, Royal canin - all not good enough for HRH !
But please keep suggesting - we have considered opening a pet food store with all of the dog food in our garage!
two walks today and still no eating! Lamb rib bone obtained from kind butcher - not to be eaten today but is going everywhere with her!
But we adore her!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

have you tried putting some grated cheese ontop...Lady is finicky with her food....she will be good for a few days and then nothing....so I'll thow some cheese ontop and most of the bowl will be empty.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Nadine, you are a naughty :devil: letting her sit at the table like that but it is very cute! I'm not going to let my two see this picture because they will want Obi to do the same.....

Have you tried Barking Heads? Heard it quite good.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

There's only one thing for it Nadine ... you need another dog for Treacle to copy!!  Seriously, this worked for Maisie when we had a friend's dog to stay at Xmas ... fed the two side by side and to my amazement Maisie copied and eat really well.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

aww she is so adorable and one of my favs 

Trying adding a dollop of natural pro-biotic yoghurt. The supermarkets own brand will do.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> There's only one thing for it Nadine ... you need another dog for Treacle to copy!!  Seriously, this worked for Maisie when we had a friend's dog to stay at Xmas ... fed the two side by side and to my amazement Maisie copied and eat really well.


Sue - that is the answer - just can't wait for another Cockapoo! 
I will try the cheese and yoghurt - have tried yoghurt before - loved it the first time but not the second!
Going to make her tea now and putting cheese on - wish me luck!

Its good to read that she is not the only fuss pot on the forum - thanks so much x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ooo good luck with the cheese...Lady loves yogurt...but odly not on her food.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty was an awful eater until she went onto Nature Diet and has been fine since then. Weirdly though since she's been spayed she seems a lot less fussy and seems to eat whatever she is given.

I hope you manage to get Treacle interested in her food, i struggled when Betty wouldn't eat as i just thought all dogs just wolfed food down!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I always thought that too...now treats sure she will eat...but still no wolfing for little Lady...lol maybe her name does suit her.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

The turning her head picture is so Izzy, I pick her up and put her by her bowl and she does the head turning refusing to eat then she backs off, so I put her back and so on. I have to confess on occasions I even feed her from my fingers, she eats then! I curse at her under my breath and tell her she can go hungry, but I always cave and do something to get her to eat. I also have a cupboard full of dog foods. I vary what I give her and always try to mix in some NI. Do you realise there are lots of very sensible mummies out there that think they should just be allowed to starve and will eat eventually, I am just too weak, after missing 3 meals I worry and create something she will eat. She does like canned tuna sunflower oil on her food, I don't have to add much. I gave her some smoked haddock yesterday as we had it for dinner and she has refused her own food ever since! 
Treacle does looks very cute at the table!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Love these photos Nadine - Treacle is such a character x

Hope she starts eating again soon


----------



## Oscarpete (Jul 4, 2011)

Dexie was also a fussy eater, so we also tried different foods. She finally has settled on Origen but it has to have different things mixed with it, sometimes tuna, wainwrights or chicken. 

I think another puppy is definately the way forward. Dexie has copied Oscar from day 1 and now eats it all up in one go


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I was told Molly was very fussy when I first got her and she was pretty underweight too - to the extent that she had been fully vet checked to see of there was a medical reason. 

We battled for a few weeks then I changed her food to naturediet and I rotate between three different flavours of that. Her food is put down and I leave her to it - in the morning we don't have a huge length of time before we go out so if she has not eaten it in that time she misses out as she goes to a dogsitters in the day whilst I am at work. In the evening she has longer but if she has not eaten in 30 mins or so I will generally lift the bowl and again she misses out. She missed a few meals to start with but now generally eats each morning and evening and I would now class her as a healthy weight rather than underweight


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

omg that pic is soooooo cute!!!! When any of my girls go through a fussy phase i buy a gag of frozen boneless white fish( its very cheap too) and boil it,just takes a fe mins and mix it through their kibble,they go crazy for it and its good for them too with no upset tums,worth a try xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I know this isn't "food" as such ... but I gave my 2 marrowbones from the butcher for the first time this afternoon and ... omg they absolutely loved them. Probably let them have them for too long as Bess, particularly, was sparko for a long time afterwards!

Does Treacle like a bone?


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Absolutely love these pics! Treacle is sooo gorgeous Well we have tried NI(fab stuff but she went off it) Origen(loooves it but has smelly wind and loose poos's!) Natures Diet(wouldnt touch it....smelt weird) and Wainwrights Trays(smells of catfood a bit and is a complete winner! Ingredients are good too,no smelly poos....result) Personally i cant be doing with faffing about so i just go in fridge deposite food in bowl and thats it,maybe im just lucky i have found something i like the look of that she likes too,must be a nightmare to have a poo that wont eat anything easy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

how'd the cheese go


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

she ate the cheese Amanda! But the little monkey spat out the kibble one by one!
I found a new variety of food - Deli Dog in pets at home today - chicken with beans and sweetcorn - she ate the lot!
She has been rubbing the side of her nose so I am thinking her teeth hurt and that is why she is eating soft food only!
I am sure when I buy it again she will leave it!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Have you tried adding water to kibble to soften it? (I'm sure you have). I tried some Origen today for the first time and Izzy gobbled it up, hope it doesn't effect her in the way it effects Pixie pup!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I am in absolute stitches here - Treacle has just returned from her walk and got up on the chair in the same spot as if to say "come on where is my Tea?"


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LMAO!!!! HAHAHA OH TREACLE! she is just a fancy girl that's all.

Well we know she likes cheese....hahah she is cute.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

What delicious meal have you prepared for her dinner tonight? Will your son be eating kibble so that you don't waste it?


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Have you tried adding water to kibble to soften it? (I'm sure you have). I tried some Origen today for the first time and Izzy gobbled it up, hope it doesn't effect her in the way it effects Pixie pup!


We give Pixie Origen as her training treats,as i love it very much,and so does she(she will do anything for them and has dropped delish dead rabbits for her recall reward!),would feed her this if her tum was ok on it!....good luck Izzy,hope it suits you


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Those pictures are so funny,she sits at the table better then my kids!!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

pixie said:


> We give Pixie Origen as her training treats,as i love it very much,and so does she(she will do anything for them and has dropped delish dead rabbits for her recall reward!),would feed her this if her tum was ok on it!....good luck Izzy,hope it suits you


Liking your pita pata Becky ,do you have any recent pics of Pixie??


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Donna,im on it! Will post some( albeit a abit fuzzy as my phone is rubbishimo) later i promise think i will change to months not weeks on my pitapata!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Nadine those pictures are fabulous.... Treacle looks like she is so meant to be there, she really needs a place setting there and she has no idea what all the fuss is about


----------

